# Thick yellow mucous in stool/also CIRCO virus



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

My poor Finn has had bouts of thick yellow mucous in his stool since I brought him home from the breeder at age 12 weeks. He's 8 months now. The episodes occur anywhere from every 4 days to every 14 days. Sometimes he has diarrhea with the mucous, sometimes perfectly formed stool. Countless vet visits, several kinds of antibiotics, pro pectalin gel, blood work, and more food changes than I can count per vet's instructions. Vet also did an expanded stool panel that tested for dozens of diseases and conditions. Everything came back normal except for one thing...positive for CIRCO VIRUS. My vet talked with an internist, and they agreed that CIRCO is probably not the cause of this problem. Also, he hasn't been acutely sick with CIRCO symptoms, so they think the virus will run it's course and he won't have any problems from that. Nothing has solved the mucous problem so far, and I'm freaking out a bit about CIRCO. Any advice on either issue? I'm inclined to take him to a specialist, but would love your input. He's a happy little guy all the time, except when he needs to pass the mucous. Then he's fine again! Thanks in advance!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard of this virus. Is it something that the internist thought was circumstantial? In other words it doesn't mean anything? I would get him back to a diet that you can afford, and he likes. The best might be a raw based diet. Stella and Chewies, ZiwiPeak, and other premade diets. Do not keep changing diets. This dog may just grow out of this? He is young. I assume you have tested for giardia and coccidia? They sometimes hide and are not easily found.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Never heard of this virus. Is it something that the internist thought was circumstantial? In other words it doesn't mean anything? I would get him back to a diet that you can afford, and he likes. The best might be a raw based diet. Stella and Chewies, ZiwiPeak, and other premade diets. Do not keep changing diets. This dog may just grow out of this? He is young. I assume you have tested for giardia and coccidia? They sometimes hide and are not easily found.


Yes, he was tested for these. Negative. He was just changed to a kangaroo food that the internist suggested to my vet, so I'll see how he does on that. He loves it! The internist does think the CIRCO virus is inconsequential, but it's a scary one. I'll post some info on it, but even my vet said she doesn't know a lot about it because it just appeared in dogs in 2012.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's a link to CIRCO virus for anyone wanting to learn about it:

https://www.avma.org/KB/Resources/Pages/Circovirus-in-Dogs-Frequently-Asked-Questions.aspx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If he is eating the kangaroo, then I'd keep him on that for a good deal of time. Like 6 months. He may 'shed' the virus by himself during that time. Some puppies come with stuff like this virus, and as their immune system gets going, they can take care of it themselves. As long as he doesn't act sick, I think you can wait it out.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for your advice Susan! Will definitely try your suggestion!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

No problem. Glad to help. Keep us posted please. Some people kind of leave us 'hanging' and we wonder what happened!


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Will do 🐶


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Both mine occasionally pass that mucous-y stool. The stool is perfectly formed etc., but there's some mucous with it. 

I've asked my vet about it before, and in the early days I'd take in a stool sample for him to check out. Nuthin'

I've stopped worrying about it. The stool itself is fine, the mucous is some kind of anomaly that happens occasionally, but as there's nothing showing up in either their blood work or the stool samples my vet said it was no big deal.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Tink said:


> Both mine occasionally pass that mucous-y stool. The stool is perfectly formed etc., but there's some mucous with it.
> 
> I've asked my vet about it before, and in the early days I'd take in a stool sample for him to check out. Nuthin'
> 
> I've stopped worrying about it. The stool itself is fine, the mucous is some kind of anomaly that happens occasionally, but as there's nothing showing up in either their blood work or the stool samples my vet said it was no big deal.


Thanks for your reply! It definitely makes me feel better knowing someone else has had experience with this issue. This is my first Chi, and my first experience with a dog with this problem, so I've been worrying so much! I should listen to my vet's advice, that it's not a serious issue, but it's hard when I love my little Finn sooooo much! Will take a page from your book and not obsess over it.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, Finn's been eating kangaroo for 9 days now, and hasn't had a yellow mucous stool since! I'm not getting excited yet, because sometimes he goes 2 weeks between, but it's a good sign! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Update: Finn had the mucous again today, 13 days after starting the kangaroo. Sigh. But, I appreciate the advice from everyone, and I'm going to stick out the kangaroo for six months and stop stressing over it. He's very happy and energetic, so I'm thrilled with that! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the idea! Keep up the diet; don't change it, and I hope at the end of 6 months he'll have shed that nasty germ.


----------

